# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  latest creation

## Christopher Makin

Nagasa 10"
Nakago 4"
Sori 5mm
motokasane 5/16"
motohaba 1 1/16"

----------


## Christopher Makin

pic2

----------


## Christopher Makin

pic3

----------

